# The MRT Marathon!



## dipsomatic (May 18, 2009)

My wife and I are about to have an entire month off from work in Singapore. We've seen all the touristy stuff many times and are thinking of what else might be worth a look. We were thinking of doing an MRT marathon and getting off at every stop just to walk around and see what we find. Of course this will take forever and I doubt we'll have the patience to do it properly, haha... Any kind of interesting architecture, shops, markets, parks etc that we wouldn't usually see would be cool to check out. So tell me, which MRT stops would you suggest?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

None of them, really. Good portions of the MRT lines are underground, and other lines run elevated for long stretches past blocks of fairly repetitive HDB estates.

I'd suggest a different strategy. I think you'll see a lot more if you take SBS and SMRT buses instead. Hop aboard and get off when you see something interesting. They accept the same stored value fare cards (EZ-Link and NETS FlashPay). Bus routes 30 (Bedok to Boon Lay), 51 (Hougang to Jurong East), and 61 (Bukit Batok to Eunos) are Singapore's longest bus routes (at least as of 2013, within Singapore). But don't limit yourself to those.

There are a few cross-border bus routes that are probably longer if you want to visit neighboring Malaysia, but you need a Malaysian (Causeway Link) bus if you want to hop on/off in Malaysia, and you need a Singaporean bus (SBS/SMRT) if you want to hop on/off in Singapore. Each country's respective public bus does not make intermediate stops in the other country. SBS/SMRT can make one final stop somewhere in Malaysia after crossing the border, and Causeway Link can make one final stop somewhere in Singapore after crossing the border.


----------



## damongiam (Jun 20, 2014)

sungei buloh nature and kranji war memorial if you guys are into historical stuff.


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

dipsomatic said:


> My wife and I are about to have an entire month off from work in Singapore. We've seen all the touristy stuff many times and are thinking of what else might be worth a look. We were thinking of doing an MRT marathon and getting off at every stop just to walk around and see what we find. Of course this will take forever and I doubt we'll have the patience to do it properly, haha... Any kind of interesting architecture, shops, markets, parks etc that we wouldn't usually see would be cool to check out. So tell me, which MRT stops would you suggest?


You have an entire month off and you want to spend it in Singapore! Seriously?
Why dont you visit neighboring countries? There are a bunch to go around.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

bobbyalex said:


> You have an entire month off and you want to spend it in Singapore! Seriously?
> Why dont you visit neighboring countries? There are a bunch to go around.


and after a week you will run out of things to do here

better add JB, Batam, Thailand, Philippines .... to cover the rest of the month ....


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

just check out chinatown or little india or maybe orchard road .so easy to find , i explored on foot using the mrt when i was there last week


----------

